# What yall think



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 14, 2012)

ive always trained one body part once a week for years and im gonna change for a while,seems nothing is working like it did,im starting a workout training all muscle groups twice/week 1 day heavy and 1 day light.....its a longer workout,just wanting some advice will it do me any good?


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jul 14, 2012)

If nothing is working for you anymore it's more than time to shake things up (that's what I'm doing right now).  Try a new routine but remember to be consistent for 3 months (that's how long it can take before you see results).  Good luck!


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jul 14, 2012)

Only thing I can tell you is listen to your body. If you feel like you're overtraining or your joints and tendons start hurting either lighten up or go back to 1 day a week. I just switched from the 5x5 to a 4x10 with 30 seconds rest between sets and last set to failure. I start with a weight I can do 15 reps of. Alot lighter weights but a hell of a pump. Just switching things up plus I've been cutting so my goals have changed for the summer. Just switching things up for 12 weeks and seeing how it works for me.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 14, 2012)

Bullseye, I've trained the major muscle groups 2x per week for a long time, focusing on greater volume and as such using less weight. I've found for me it has two distinct benefits:

* Easier on my joints & spine than running heavier weights (eg. I can squat 2x per week using this approach; my back protested if I tried to squat 2x per week using near my 1 RM)

* Greater hypertrophy. Not to turn this into a religious debate, but for me operating in the 10+ rep range has always produced greater hypertrophy than running in the 1-5 rep range. I also find that I get more peripheral cardio vascular benefits from higher volume sets (try squatting using a set-up like what Colt described and let me know where your heart rate is after your 3rd set  )

Bottom line, a change is as good as a rest and I agree with the above posters that you'll need to be patient with the new approach before you likely see any immediate results but I suspect you will see results 

Cheers, 

- Savage


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 14, 2012)

Bullseye Forever said:


> ive always trained one body part once a week for years and im gonna change for a while,seems nothing is working like it did,im starting a workout training all muscle groups twice/week 1 day heavy and 1 day light.....its a longer workout,just wanting some advice will it do me any good?



lol, I just switched from a 3 day split (due to over training) to one body part so that I can also add cardio to the workout. You gotta do what works for you and your life schedule


----------



## DF (Jul 14, 2012)

I have to start crowbaring some cardio into my workout.  I'm slacking in that department.  I find it difficult to get away from the weights since my strength has gone way up on cycle.


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 14, 2012)

coltmc4545 said:


> Only thing I can tell you is listen to your body. If you feel like you're overtraining or your joints and tendons start hurting either lighten up or go back to 1 day a week. I just switched from the 5x5 to a 4x10 with 30 seconds rest between sets and last set to failure. I start with a weight I can do 15 reps of. Alot lighter weights but a hell of a pump. Just switching things up plus I've been cutting so my goals have changed for the summer. Just switching things up for 12 weeks and seeing how it works for me.



Colt I use the made method! When I canned to this I blew up... been off the wagon for a bit but getting back into the same one now and expect to see results.


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 14, 2012)

My bro bullseye i haven't seen you for a while... we missing each other or you been out?


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 14, 2012)

Normally i do a once a week per muscle group. But i do 1 week 5x5 the next a high volume split. It works good for me and gives my joints a break.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 15, 2012)

AndroSport said:


> My bro bullseye i haven't seen you for a while... we missing each other or you been out?


me back now lol.......farming keeps my ass dragging lol.....gym at 4am then work till 8pm everyday,7 days a week


----------

